# Coxcombing-steering wheel wrapping



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know anyone that does this but I did my grab bar last sunday, never tried this before. Used about 70 feet of paracord. I think this is about the most simple pattern out there, not fancy. I watched this vid to learn 



 This weekend I'm going to do my tiller handle extension and maybe the steering wheel on my other skiff.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

kenb said:


> Anyone know what happened to forum member HookNLineWD ? Gsling.com doesnt show his business. Any other recommendations of other cord artists? Thanks


He has done two of my wheels with great results each time….

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/rope-work.2125/#post-16401


----------

